# Flat bottom vs "V"?



## Suey (Jan 3, 2011)

I have poured over these pages and have many a thought about tin boats and applications they are used for. I figured though, that I would get to the point and throw out a question for the experts on here. I am a first time boat buyer and am looking for the best bang for my buck. 

Flat bottom vs "V"? And how long?

Here are the criteria and applications. 1) Duck hunting the bays around the Cape. 2) Spring fishing the inshore bays around the Cape for early stripers both on the fly and conventional tackle. 3) Should be able to carry three people plus gear and one or two dogs. 4) Not expected to hit real open water unless it is the flattest of days. 

What do you guys think? I am not going to post my thoughts till some replies come in so as to not slant the discussion.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 3, 2011)

Personally, I would go with a Mod-V that is atleast 15' with a 46-48" floor...

I've got an Xpress 1546 flat bottom, but when you are going across the lake, the flat bottom doesn't cut the waves like a mod v will.

I say go with a Mod-V because you'll have the V bow, with a flat bottom for the rest of the boat


----------



## huntinfool (Jan 3, 2011)

Mod v or v bottom. I would get the biggest boat you can afford. With three people I will tell you that my 16' gets small in a hurry. Especially when we are fly fishing. I personally would look for the longest and widest. You will need more stability.


----------



## PartsMan (Jan 3, 2011)

I say you should get a V hull.
The main reason for a flat bottom is the shallow draft.


----------



## Pumping4Jane (Jan 4, 2011)

huntinfool said:


> Mod v or v bottom. I would get the biggest boat you can afford. With three people I will tell you that my 16' gets small in a hurry. Especially when we are fly fishing. I personally would look for the longest and widest. You will need more stability.



X2. Pretty cramped slingng rods/guns with 3 people, dogs and gear. Go 18'+ for safety & comfort.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Jan 4, 2011)

i like mod-vs. that way you get the best of both worlds


----------



## KMixson (Jan 4, 2011)

A flat bottom will get you into shallower water which would be good for the duck hunting. A V hull will ride the choppy water much better than a flat bottom. Inshore bays, rivers and lakes can turn mighty choppy in a heartbeat. All it takes is a change in the wind direction. A V hull does not rock from side to side as much as a flat bottom. Three people on board with the dogs and you may want to get the longest and widest boat you are comfortable in handling.


----------



## Outdoorsman (Jan 4, 2011)

I would also check out the Mod-V Hull....like already said...kinda like having the best of both options.

I have a 16 ft. V-hull for large deep water lakes (Lake Michigan on a great weather day). I also have a older 17ft. Bass Tracker II Mod-V-hull for lakes and mostly river fishing / exploring. 

The 16 ft. V would fish three people better than the 17ft Mod. V. The 16 has a steering consol on the right with passenger seat to the left @ about mid boat with a "walk through windshield and small front deck. It also hase built in Rod storage on both sides. The 17ft. Mod V has the steering wheel and passenger seat located more to the rear with a larger front deck. Width and interior layout is also a big factor in how many people a boat will fish comfortably. As stated I would go with the largest boat (length and width) you are comfortable operating (and trailering).
For three people and gear I would think 18 - 20 ft. My 16 V and my 17 Mod V are both real tight with three people....

Here's a pic of the 16 V for reference....

Outdoorsman....


----------



## richg99 (Jan 4, 2011)

I just purchased a ( I guess) mod V 16 foot 1670W Lowe. It is set up as a bass boat. It is 70 inches wide at its widest point. It cuts through the chop extremely well so far.

I'd think the big front and rear decks would be fine for fly fishing... TWO....people. No way would I want to be on board with three guys slinging flies, though. Rich

p.s. Outdoorsman....Yep, let's go out and check out the Lake Michigan Salmon in your 16 V. Ha Ha !


----------



## Suey (Jan 4, 2011)

> I would also check out the Mod-V Hull....like already said...kinda like having the best of both options.



I am thinking the same thing about the best of both worlds. Always, the question is are you sacrificing too much when trying to combine a whole bunch of attributes. But, I am not really looking for something to head into deep water, just a good solid boat that will get me onto the flats for the ducks and the spring stripers and along the inshores and bays. 

Seems that a mod-v tin "flats" style boat is along these lines. Been looking at older Bass Trackers and similar models. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Hanr3 (Jan 4, 2011)

Not a duck hunter, altough we have a lot of them around here. They all prefer a big jon boat. Flat bottom for the dogs, no decks, can get into extremely shallow water. Down side is the rough waters during the rest of the year. 

Other advantage to a jon boat is the water the dogs bring in wont damage teh boat.


----------



## tccanoe (Jan 6, 2011)

Not much of a ride improvement between a mod-v and a flat bottom. The mod-v will grip the water better giving a safer ride by turning into waves and avoiding floating junk/boats on bigger water. I'm a mod-v boater but I'm in Kentucky and it fits me fine. Up North you will see more deep V's for a reason. Go to your local ramp and see what people are using. I think a big mod-v will be fine Most of the time. You're not the first person to ask this question nor will you be the last.


----------



## Outdoorsman (Jan 7, 2011)

To richg99 .... Your on... Lake Michigan here we come...it also is excellent for huge perch...

See ya in the spring....

Outdoorsman.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 7, 2011)

Outdoorsman....In my youth ( a very long time ago) A buddy and I used to take the bus to Chicago's Montrose harbor and catch big perch from the curving jetty. Let's see ... that would have been at least 55 years ago. Rich


----------



## samuel joff (May 12, 2016)

Here is flat vs vee infographics. Has few mistakes but still has the answer





taken from here https://www.jon-boats-for-sale.com/flat-bottom-vs-v-hull-boat/


----------



## kstrayhorn (May 13, 2016)

It would definitely be between a mod-v and flat for me. I've got both a 1440 Xpress flat and a 1648 war eagle mod-v. Although the smaller boat, the Xpress has more deck area. Due to the gunbox in the WE, the Xpress also has more usable floor area. Just depends on what you need, though. But +1 on the biggest you can afford. Just saying if you don't care mod-v vs flat, I'd recommend the biggest flat bottom you can get, just due to more usable space than comparable mod-v and my deck is more stable


----------

